

14% of US Internet users have Amazon Prime - pmmucsd
https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/108089472890519702166/101174951617223562800/posts/JgzTmpejdrP

======
pmmucsd
Looks like the US West was over sampled and they have the highest "yes"
percentage so maybe the actual number is a little lower.

[http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/view?survey=y...](http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/view?survey=ym4ybuohwetma&question=1&filter=geo%3AUS&rw=1&grouping=geo&ha=0&ha=1&ha=2)

